# Footprints in New Mexico Date Back 23,000 Years



## Paleo (Sep 23, 2021)

https://www.businessinsider.com/fossil-footprints-humans-occupied-north-america-ice-age-2021-9

Sounds irrefutable. Human occupation during the Last Glacial Maximum. That's long way from the coast so they were around for quite a while and didn't walk across some land bridge to get here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 23, 2021)

cant' be.... cause it goes against all the 'known' information about human existence. 

People are going to have to rethink some of the Darwin theories and start looking at the evidence.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2021)

Mankind has been on this continent a lot longer than that. Not Indians either. Caucasion.


----------



## Paleo (Sep 23, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Mankind has been on this continent a lot longer than that. Not Indians either. Caucasion.



There's Australian aborigine DNA in some South American Indians. No telling when they got here but they were in Australia 60000 BP and they didn't have a land bridge to walk there.


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2021)

Archaeologist and anthropologist will continue to discuss the topics of Early Americans forever. It gives them reason to publish and climb the ladder of success. What's interesting to me is. As far back as the 1970's, Some anthropologist claimed that the Eastern American Indians DNA is NA and Viking. My DNA shows NA and Viking, Dark Caucasian and Irish. Researched Cherokee DNA and it's said, there is no pure NA DNA for the Cherokee. My lineage goes back to the Murphy's and Reeds in the Cherokee Henderson rolls.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 25, 2021)

I believe that it is obvious that North and South America were visited or even settled by other cultures in times that far predate what the "official" timeframe has always been. 

Humans 23,000 years ago were essentially us, without our modern conveniences. That's a blip on the evolutionary timescale. It's a mistake to think that those people were idiots with no means to travel long distances across land and sea.


----------



## flconch53 (Sep 25, 2021)

There is alot of evidence of people crossing the Atlantic Ocean during the ice age from Europe. The DNA evidence is just one more step.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 25, 2021)

I think people of all kinds have been visiting and living here for a long, long time. Tell me that people who built the Pyramids or Stonehenge couldn't build a boat.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 26, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think people of all kinds have been visiting and living here for a long, long time. Tell me that people who built the Pyramids or Stonehenge couldn't build a boat.



The pyramids got got janky and touristy, so the social influencers of the time came to what became the Americas.


----------



## flconch53 (Sep 26, 2021)

23,000 years ago way predates the pyramids but the point is well taken. I am more looking at the clovis style points that have also been found in France.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2021)

flconch53 said:


> 23,000 years ago way predates the pyramids but the point is well taken. I am more looking at the clovis style points that have also been found in France.


No Clovis points per se in France, but the Solutreans were the only other people at that time using the same lithic technology that could be applied to making fluted points. I think the Solutrean theory is pretty sound. Scott Silsby showed me a classic Solutrean laurel leaf point dredged up in a net off the coast of Virginia that was made from Pennsylvania rhyolite.


----------



## flconch53 (Sep 26, 2021)

I stand corrected I should have said similar to clovis points


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2021)

flconch53 said:


> I stand corrected I should have said similar to clovis points




You`re close. The way the Solutreans in Neolithic Europe and the Clovis People in the New World prepared and worked their core stones and nodules was too similar to be a coincidence. Especially since an ocean was between them.

This is some real interesting stuff, and new findings are showing up here and yonder.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re close. The way the Solutreans in Neolithic Europe and the Clovis People in the New World prepared and worked their core stones and nodules was too similar to be a coincidence. Especially since an ocean was between them.
> 
> This is some real interesting stuff, and new findings are showing up here and yonder.


The "pound of butter" cores were interesting.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2021)

The French right of passage port was Louisiana. They brought with them their own disease that was spread to other ethics's as they were allowed free passage to other states.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> The French right of passage port was Louisiana. They brought with them their own disease that was spread to other ethics's as they were allowed free passage to other states.




The "French" I`m referring to came here over 30,000 years ago.


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 4, 2021)

Son said:


> Archaeologist and anthropologist will continue to discuss the topics of Early Americans forever. It gives them reason to publish and climb the ladder of success. What's interesting to me is. As far back as the 1970's, Some anthropologist claimed that the Eastern American Indians DNA is NA and Viking. My DNA shows NA and Viking, Dark Caucasian and Irish. Researched Cherokee DNA and it's said, there is no pure NA DNA for the Cherokee. My lineage goes back to the Murphy's and Reeds in the Cherokee Henderson rolls.


 
Currently reading a book called _Giants on Record, America's Hidden History, Secrets in the Mounds and the Smithsonian Files_ that speak to this.  From 1521-1526 Spanish explorers encountered the Duhare Indians (predecessors of the Creek) living near the Chicora people in South Carolina and Georgia.  They were described as "looking European, with red or brown hair, tan skin and grey eyes.  Strangely, for this part of the world, the men had full beards and towered over the Spanish.  They did not appear to be Native American."  Certainly, speaks to the possibility of European type land bridge during the Ice Age or a seafairing trip of some type.


----------



## Son (Dec 4, 2021)

1970's, I was often called upon to speak to college classes by professor Roger Early of Tampa. Professor Early was the first to tell me the Cherokee had Viking DNA. Mr Early was a very smart fellow, and a fine artist to boot. Always enjoyed the visits to his classes.


----------



## Son (Dec 4, 2021)

My speaking engagements were varied. Often with the Florida Fish and Game Commission, Bowhunting groups as I was a Bowhunter Education instructor, and for varied archaeological and collector groups. Mr. Early's classes were a favorite. I moved from Florida Feb of 82 and took up residence in Lee Co. Al. there I continued to be affiliated with the area game wardens, and bowhunting clubs. Might say, moving allowed me to retire from a busy schedule, as I also had a full time job, and a side job as a taxidermist.


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 4, 2021)

That's awesome Son!  I can sit around and talk to people like that all day. One time when I was in history class the professor whispered over to me, "Let's let someone else answer"  

After class he told me that he appreciated my input but wanted to keep everyone in the class awake.  Never understood how people couldn't enjoy history


----------



## Son (Dec 17, 2021)

Years back, II read where points similar to Simpson points were found in the lower half of South America. Examples were shown, and they sure looked like Simpsons.


----------

